

Consciousness Is A State Of Matter, Like a Solid, A Liquid Or A Gas - yiransheng
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/5e7ed624986d

======
brownbat
Really? At what temperature and pressure does consciousness change state? What
is its density? What are consciousness's component particles? Does it fill a
container, or have a fixed volume? What's the index of refraction of
consciousness? How do we transition elements like copper or iron into
consciousness, or is it only reachable by certain particles like bosons?

I'm curious about the answers, because it sounds like none of those questions
actually make any sense, but they would have to be answerable of any proposed
new phase of matter.

You can't just call something a state of matter without understanding what
that actually means.

"...physicists have been reluctant to discuss consciousness, considering it a
topic for quacks and charlatans."

Maybe they were on to something.

~~~
jqm
well, it IS soluble in alcohol...

